# JL Audio 10w3v3 Opinions?



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking at 1 jl audio 10w3v3. Anyone have one, opinions. Do they sound any good sq wise in a decent box? How do they sound/ perform compared with likes of the 10w0v3


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

They are a big step up from the W0 line.

But for the money everyone here will tell you you're better off buying a better performing subwoofer. They're about a $250 subwoofer. For that money you're better off buying an Image Dynamics IDQ or RE SEXv2. Both have more Xmax, better sensitivity and handle the same if not more power than the JL. Not to mention because of the increased sensitivity both will be just as loud as the JL on less watts.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok , I'm just after a decent sq sub that is loud but sounds clean ideally around $250. 400-600 watts rms, and prefer a 10 inch
So tossing up now between jl audio 10w3v3, re sex10d2, image dynamics idq10 v.3 d2... Any other decent sq subs? What would sound the best


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

In my opinion the IDQ will have the best when it comes to playing bass most accurately. Has very good deep bass response and accurate even up to lower midbass. Midbass response is in my opinion a good feature for a subwoofer especially if it's going to be in the same cabin as the listener like a hatchback. It really brings out the detail in the bass.

For sheer output I doubt you'll find a more powerful speaker than the RE in the price class.

If you're willing to spend a $100 more an IDMAX 10 will be the best of all worlds. Very good sensitivity so you don't need huge power, extreme Xmax for deep bass and very good SQ. Probably the best SQ subwoofer that has the capability for extreme output. It's also very flexible works well sealed or ported. I've heard it sealed and though it needs more power the bass is incredibly tight and accurate and still has the capability to play the really deep notes, talking down to 20 hz of useable bass in the car. It's positively amazing what even a 10" IDMAX can do if you give it enough power.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok cool u get what u pay for. Only going to spend $250 or less at the moment and then wil upgrade to something higher end later. Any other subs you guys recommend for $250 or less, or is my best bet the idq10 v3 ?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I would definitely say save up for the IDMAX then, if you want more output later on, it makes no sense to toss out both the subwoofer and the amp to get more output. Better to just upgrade the amp on an already efficient system. Much more benefit. The thing with upgrading is you lose so much when trying to sell the old system that it makes more sense to have bought the good one in the first place.

When it comes to sound systems I always like to recommend getting the best subwoofer you can since it's usually the single most expensive piece in the system. People tend to focus on getting more expensive amps thinking they'll make up for the cheaper subwoofer with more power. But in reality amps probably have the least effect on SQ and surprisingly a huge amp does you less good than just getting a more efficient speaker.

If you have a subwoofer with 6 db's more efficiency you can get the same output on 250 watts as you could the less efficient subwoofer on 1000 watts. So cheaper less efficient subwoofer, and you end up having to spend the difference on a more expensive amplifier and more expensive install like 4 guage wire to try to force the output out of it. That also reduces your SQ with thermal compression and possibly reaching Xmax limits.

Get a really good subwoofer, I run a JBL P1224, and on only 250 watts I'm really happy with the output. Much better than my JL 12w3 that was running on 500.

Consider this. The IDMAX 10 is 5 db's more efficient than the IDQ. In order to match the output of the IDMAX on just 250 watts the IDQ will be pushed to it's limits. This means needing a fairly large amplifier. So you'll be spending your IDQ savings on the amplifier. Why not for now get a really cheap budget amp and a really good subwoofer? You'll probably end up with the same total output and likely same money spent in total but the IDMAX will have better overall SQ. The IDQ is no slouch either but honestly the IDMAX is in a class pretty much by itself.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

My mono amp is 425 @ 4 ohms and 700 @ 2 ohms. Would 700 watts rms be too much for the idq10v3 which is 500 watts? I think I could get away with it as I would turn the gain down to around 1/4 set properly with a multimeter, which would give the sub less than 700 watts correct? What wattage do u s recommend for 1 of them? Do they go better on more/ less


----------



## six3gal (Apr 7, 2013)

I would also have a look into the new phoenix gold Ti210d. They are are rated at 600w rms, 20mm linear excursion and should be around that price range of the 10w3v3. 
Recently a local jl audio rep had good things to say about it. 

I had 2 JL audio 10w3v2's and I can tell you from experience and from JL directly that they like to be powered under their rms rating. The v2 is rated at 300w and both of mine cooked feeding them a constant 300w from a JL Audio slash amp.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Online shops that sell the phoenix gold? And looking at the idq10 or the idmax just expensive shipping to NZ though


----------



## six3gal (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure if PG is sold online. Check with their website or call to find a local dealer in your area.


----------



## Dewey (May 29, 2013)

<< No High-Jack intended >>

I'm very interested in these answers, too. I just bought two of 'em in a very nice factory wedge box (haven't measured but: about 15 tall X 24 long and 4-top to 7" at the bottom) 3 hours ago for $100. Run on a JL 320/2.

Let the POSITIVES Flow !


----------

